# New Color



## apple320 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had these blanks for a while but I was afraid to try and thread them.
Finally got it done today.












Chris


----------



## ProutyBoy (Jun 7, 2010)

lovely pen.  I'm liking the style on it.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

